# My New Grizzly Bandsaw



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm with you 100% on that one. When I got my Grizzly 14' Ultimate Bandsaw it changed my woodworking ways entirely. I used to have an old Craftsman and always got caught running out of clearance or cutting crooked. that G0555 is great and the fence is accurate. I do logs on mine and it has plenty of power.

Enjoy it- you will have a whole new experience with that band saw!!..................Jim


----------



## bluejazz (Oct 9, 2010)

Ditto. Particularly the part about it changing the way you approach woodworking. This bandsaw sure did that for me.


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the review! i have been looking at this one for so long it hurts! and sadly i have to wait a little longer as i am waiting to close on a house and i want to ship it there…but i do know what my house warming gift to myself will be! I do see you get that PB series is there any reason or difference? From what i have read they are exactly the same except the PB has a few less amps prob no big deal…but they are now priced the same sadly…


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

zindel..My Bandsaw is not the PB (Polar Bear) series. That machine is identical to my model G0555 with the exception of the white color. I would assume that it has to do with some marketing efforts. "Grizzly Bear and Polar Bear.

Jim.. Because of the thin curf blade of the band saw, I am doing alot of ripping on this and less on my table saw. One pass on the jointer and I am good to go. To me it is a lot more versital and safer then the table saw


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I love mine also. I never realized how much I would use one until I got mine. It was a great addition to my shop!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

I also have the same bandsaw - absolute perfection, I don't think you could do any better - in it's price range. I have been thinking of adding the riser attachment.


----------



## mpwilson (Aug 1, 2011)

Excellent! Thanks for the review. That thing looks hauntingly like a 14" Reliant I picked up at a garage sale.

Except for the fact that yours is new, works and probably has at least most of it's critical parts


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Definitely easier to hug it from behind. Have you found the same?


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase. I've was on the verge of buying that saw for several months. I ended-up with a Ridgid due to an irresistable deal, but everytime someone gloats about their 555 I'll wonder "what could have been"? LOL. I don't regret my purchase, but the more powerful motor and nicer stand on the Gizz would be nice.


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

I too am a satisfied owner for 6 years. Also have the 6" riser, which I can't imagine not having. With the amount of woodworking I do, I imagine this will last me until I can't do it anymore.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have the same saw and love it. I have had mine going on 2 yrs I'm guessing. Great saw! Congrats to you!


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

I have this bandsaw & i concur..it's great for the $$$


----------



## oldreddog (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks for the review.


----------



## LoganBC (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the review. Can you tell me, what is the total height (at its highest point) of this bandsaw with the riser installed? I have some pretty severe height limitations and want to be sure I can fit this in my basement… I also plan on getting a roller base such as this one HTC HTC2000 Universal Mobile Base

Can you also recommend a specific blade for use with the riser? I expect to be resawing mostly, but I'm not sure how many tpi or thickness I should start with. I may buy two right off the bat to play around with.

thanks for the help!


----------



## Brian86 (Mar 12, 2012)

There are a lot of blades you can choose. Try searching one in the internet


----------



## RoodyJ (Jul 21, 2010)

Also have and love the G0555. I use the 1/2" Woodslicer blade, and noticed you mentioned you use a 3/4" one. Any difference in how yours performs? Do you have any problem with the tension being too low for the blade?


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I just picked up a G0555X which is essentially the same saw and have a question. The saw I bought was purchased 2 years ago by a rich guy looking to start a new hobby, he assembled it but it's not been used at all. I noticed that the fence rail is mounted so high the mitre gauge won't insert. I'm hoping this newbie installed the angle the extruded rail is attached to upside down or something. Do you have this problem? By the way, what a great looking piece of equipment. This saw is beautiful and I can't wait to get it in place and start putting it through it's paces. Now check this out. I only paid 300.00 for it. Unbelievable. I had a Delta 14" before and this thing is it's equal in every way appearance wise. I'll post a full review in a few weeks. Thanks for your review, it helped, along with the bargain basement price made up my mind concerning this machine. God bless.


----------



## LoganBC (Jul 16, 2011)

On my G0555 the fence rail is attached directly to the cast iron table. Although it's height is adjustable I think it maxes out before interfering with the miter slot. The fence rail itself could theoretically be installed upside, but then the fence wouldn't grab of course, so you're probably referring to something else….?

The G0555X looks like the same exact fence system as the G0555. Could you post or send a picture of the issue?

(I have the riser kit on mine)


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes they are the same fence system. From the photo I can see the guy used the wrong mounting holes, the top of the rail is flush with the table top on mine. I'll correct that. I'll post some pics as soon as I can. Really appreciate the input, hope to hear more from you in the future on L J. God bless.


----------



## LoganBC (Jul 16, 2011)

I see what you mean now. I forgot about those extra holes. Glad it worked out. That G0555X looks pretty sweet. I'm jealous of it and the deal you got. I wish I knew some silly rich folk.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

ATTENTION!! You gotta see this. Since you were nice enough to help me with my question I am sending you this link on band saw setup and tune-up. This is presented by a guy from Carter, the ball bearing guide people and he blows the common myths about band saw tune-up out of the water. I'll never dread tuning my saw again. Here's the link: 



Happy woodworking.


----------



## bluejazz (Oct 9, 2010)

mantwi is right. This video in the post above is really good.


----------

